# 3157,3457,7443???????



## pinoy53169 (Feb 7, 2002)

What is the difference between a 3157 and 3457 and 7443 bulb? And what does it mean when it says that they are cross referenced??? I dont understand Thanks


----------



## tcrboravr6 (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: 3157,3457,7443??????? (pinoy53169)*

if it is the bulb for the jetta blinker use the 3457.


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: 3157,3457,7443??????? (pinoy53169)*

The 3057, 3157, 3357, 3457 and the 4000 series lamps are US-spec S-8 plastic wedge base dual-filament lamps. 
3057= 32/2 candlepower
3157 = 32/3 CP
3357 = 40/3 CP
3457 = 40/3 CP
Lumens are lower for the amber versions.
The 7443 is a Japanese-spec lamp found in many Hondas, Acuras, and Mazdas. It is an all-glass wedge-base lamp that will not fit into the socket for the lamps above (they are close in size, though). It is a 21/5 watt lamp (32/3 CP). This lamp may use a krypton gas fill for better performance.


----------

